# Buying Furniture in Al Ain?



## BigBraveBear

Hi all,
Just got a house in Al Ain and I need to get furniture asap. Ikea in Abu Dhabi wont Deliver until next month, so I need to buy somewhere in Al ain. 
Anyone know any good places to get cheap furniture in Al Ain?
Thanks


----------

